# AVG 8 Free Watchdog



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

What is this component? I see it running in the background but I dunno what it's for.


----------



## fred2028 (Aug 26, 2006)

BUmp


----------



## Ãlber (Aug 10, 2008)

It's the main, essential, vital process of AVG 8. From some Google Group:



> seems to be the underpinning of the entire functionality of the program. If the process is killed, you can still run the AVG User Interface, but it will show you a message along the lines of "No Components Active" or something, and all the components such as LinkScanner (useless!), Update Manager, Licensing, Resident Shield etc. will be missing. You can't kill Avgwdsvc from theTask Manager, because it protects itself by autorestarting. You can't stop Avgwdsvc from the services menu because the 'stop' button is greyed out as more protection.


I don't know what it does, specifically, nor why AVG8 programmers think we need so many RAM-eating processess, but you may need to ask them if you need more info.


----------

